
Blocksteam teaser suggests Bitcoin transactions from low-Earth orbit - jron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbx7NAnVeGc
======
jron
Here is an interesting exchange on twitter between two insiders:
[https://twitter.com/TheBlueMatt/status/896931182369099777](https://twitter.com/TheBlueMatt/status/896931182369099777)

